# Quartz



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

What is a quartz watch??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sonic said:


> What is a quartz watch??


Only 28 more post to go Sonic :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> > What is a quartz watch??
> ...


strange-I was wondering about quartz combined with tuning forks-the other day


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

From a quick google...

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/quartz-watch.htm

http://invention.smithsonian.org/centerpieces/quartz/


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> /quote]
> 
> Partypooper


Don't know what came over me...Christmas spirit perhaps?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks guys-gradually gettting up to vibration speed


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> > What is a quartz watch??
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

sonic said:


> What is a quartz watch??


Hopefully you should know by now, but the answer is in your question 

Edit: Sod it, I'll give you the answer, it's a watch containing quartz :blink:


----------

